# Camo Jackplate for Duck Hunters



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

STEALTHY JACKPLATES HELP HUNTERS BAG THEIR LIMIT

Mini Jacs, a line of small jackplates from Bob's Machine Shop, were designed for smaller fishing boats with lower-hp engines. Now with a special camo finish, Camo Mini Jacs complete the ideal camouflage package for waterfowl hunters in shallow waters.

The Camo Mini accommodates engines up to 40 hp. It weighs only 18 pounds and works well with any small duck boat using a clamp-on engine. The jackplate supplies 4" of hydraulic lift and comes standard with a 5-1/2" setback.

Like all of Bob's jackplates, Camo Mini Jacs use hi-tech bearings that eliminate water absorption. They also include watertight, automobile-type grease fittings — a unique feature not found on other jacks. The hydraulic pump is mounted inside the boat to lower overall weight on the transom and minimize exposure, especially in saltwater.

The Camo Mini Jac comes with a lifetime warranty and retails for $775.

Contact Bob's Machine Shop at 4314 Raleigh St. Tampa, FL 33619. Phone: 813-247-7040; Fax: 813-247-7041; [email protected]; www.bobsmachine.com


----------

